# Hordengilde



## Draentor (19. April 2007)

Hi leute..
mir gefällt es bei den allis iwie net mehr >_<
bin jetz als hordler auf dem server teldrassil..heisse Zodog
kann mich wer in seine gilde aufnehmen?


----------



## Alondrielle (23. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich finde es bei den Alis trotzdem gut. Denn Hordler können anscheinend Mitspieler mit einer offenen Meinung nicht vertragen. Bin heute abend mal kurz online gegangen und wurde zwei mal hintereinander von ein und dem selben Hordler gekillt. Das ist nur ein Spiel, also stellt euch an aber nicht wie Mädchen. Oder habt ihr Spass Kindereien. Deshalb sollten dieses Spiel nur wirklich Erwachene spielen und keine die dieses Spiel allzzu ernst nehmen. DENN ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL! IN DEM MAN NICHT EWIG ANDERE MITSPIELER TÖTEN ODER PISACKEN MUß! Besonders nicht einer mit Namens Shargrass oder so ähnlich. Noch ein schönes spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdog2001 (25. Mai 2007)

Das ist auf beiden Seiten so ich kann da aus Ehrfahrung sprechen. Schwarze Schaafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Anderoth (29. Mai 2007)

jo nur 1) gibt es weniger schwarze Schafe(auch Kiddys genannt) bei der Horde als bei der Allianz und
2) Ich glaube das hat nichts mit offener Meinung zu tun den Hordler campen niemanden grundlos.
Aber Allys machen des allzu häufig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meistens auch zu zweit wie es meine Smilies andeuten ^^


----------



## Melfasa (29. Mai 2007)

leutz, ihr kommt iwie vom thema ab, in diesem thread gehts doch darum dass der liebe Draentor in eine gilde will

lasst jz bitte diesen horde/allianz streit, der hier fast überall läuft


----------



## !Zatox! (2. Juni 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> jo nur 1) gibt es weniger schwarze Schafe(auch Kiddys genannt) bei der Horde als bei der Allianz und
> 2) Ich glaube das hat nichts mit offener Meinung zu tun den Hordler campen niemanden grundlos.
> Aber Allys machen des allzu häufig
> 
> ...



Beides Falsch

1. Es sind fast nur 20+ in meiner gilde
2. Man wird fast immer becamt von euch scheiß hordlern


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2007)

> 2. Man wird fast immer becamt von euch scheiß hordlern



Mensch ist das dämlich -.-

Man lästert doch nur, weil es ne andere Partei/Fraktion/was-auch-immer ist. Während die Alli Leute über die Horde lästern machen die Hordler das mit den Allis. Wenn ihr jetzt die Fraktionen tauschen würdet dätet ihr auch über eure alte herziehen.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juni 2007)

Das sowas passiert ist klar, egal auf welcher Seite. Ich finde es von allen ein kindliches Verhalten sich darüber hier, in solch ein Forum, aufzuregen. Regelt das im Spiel untereinander!
Ihr habt euch für einen PVP-Server entschieden, weil ihr doch cooler sein wollt, als andere die das nicht tun, also lebt damit! 
Wenn nicht hört auf zu spielen, oder wechselt auf einen PvE-Server.


----------

